# what is all the bloodline for a blue pittbull?



## stacy (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi, I'm from Louisiana. I have a male blue pittbull. He is 6 months old. We don't have papers on him he was givent to us as a puppy bout 9 wks old from a friend and we r wondering what his bloodline could be if anyone knows about their bloodline please list them for me at least we may can narrow it down although we probably will never know exactly what he is. Thanks!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

With out papers you will never really know. Blue is just a coat color and it runs through many bloodlines so unless you know the breeders and can get info from them I'm not sure if any of us can help. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

without papers there is no way of knowing the dogs bloodline.Blue comes in more then one bloodline.


----------



## stacy (Mar 7, 2010)

THANKS EVERYBODY


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The no papers thing also ties into your desire to breed your dog. In short, dont.


----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

Agreed with everyone!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> The no papers thing also ties into your desire to breed your dog. In short, dont.


:clap::goodpost:


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

stacy said:


> HI, IM FROM LOUISIANA. I HAVE A MALE BLUE PITTBULL. HE IS 6 MONTHS OLD. WE DON'T HAVE PAPERS ON HIM HE WAS GIVEN TO US AS A PUPPY ABOUT 9 WKS OLD FROM A FRIEND AND WE R WONDERING WHAT HIS BLOODLINE COULD BE IF ANYONE KNOWS ABOUT THEIR BLOODLINE PLEASE LIST THEM FOR ME ATLEAST WE MAY CAN NARROW IT DOWN ALTHOUGH WE PROBABLY WILL NEVER KNOW EXACTLY WHAT HE IS. THANKS!!!


you said that you got the pup from a friend... does your friend have the pepers of the parent dogs? if he\she does then just ask them to get you a copy of those papers then take them to the vet... hopefully you can get your papers. and i just learned this but your your trying to get your dog in competitions of a sport then if you spay or neuter your dog then you will recieve a limited regestration. that will allow you to enter in those competitions, or shows.
Im in the same postion. im waning to get my dog interested in the schutzhund but i wont be able to bkuz the previous owners didnt have the papers on him. now im facing wheather or not to neuter Red... i really dont want to so i may just practice with him and when the time is right add a second puppy from a reputible breeder.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

fortyfootelf said:


> you said that you got the pup from a friend... does your friend have the pepers of the parent dogs? if he\she does then just ask them to get you a copy of those papers then take them to the vet... hopefully you can get your papers. and i just learned this but your your trying to get your dog in competitions of a sport then if you spay or neuter your dog then you will recieve a limited regestration. that will allow you to enter in those competitions, or shows.
> Im in the same postion. im waning to get my dog interested in the schutzhund but i wont be able to bkuz the previous owners didnt have the papers on him. now im facing wheather or not to neuter Red... i really dont want to so i may just practice with him and when the time is right add a second puppy from a reputible breeder.


Don't quote me on this, but I don't think you need papers to do Schutzhund. Two good people to ask to verify this would be to ask Lisa or Howard.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Don't quote me on this, but I don't think you need papers to do Schutzhund. Two good people to ask to verify this would be to ask Lisa or Howard.


This is an intersting topic. I dont agree with bite work and apbts but that said I dont think that if you have no papers you should not do it either. You dont know the stability of the lineage and can be asking for trouble.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

fortyfootelf said:


> you said that you got the pup from a friend... does your friend have the pepers of the parent dogs? if he\she does then just ask them to get you a copy of those papers then take them to the vet... hopefully you can get your papers. and i just learned this but your your trying to get your dog in competitions of a sport then if you spay or neuter your dog then you will recieve a limited regestration. that will allow you to enter in those competitions, or shows.
> Im in the same postion. im waning to get my dog interested in the schutzhund but i wont be able to bkuz the previous owners didnt have the papers on him. now im facing wheather or not to neuter Red... i really dont want to so i may just practice with him and when the time is right add a second puppy from a reputible breeder.


Why take papers to the vet?
Veterinarians have nothing to do with dog registries.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

gamer said:


> This is an intersting topic. I dont agree with bite work and apbts but that said I dont think that if you have no papers you should not do it either. You dont know the stability of the lineage and can be asking for trouble.


Just say no to APBT doing bite work!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

fortyfootelf said:


> you said that you got the pup from a friend... does your friend have the pepers of the parent dogs? if he\she does then just ask them to get you a copy of those papers then take them to the vet... hopefully you can get your papers. and i just learned this but your your trying to get your dog in competitions of a sport then if you spay or neuter your dog then you will recieve a limited regestration. that will allow you to enter in those competitions, or shows.
> Im in the same postion. im waning to get my dog interested in the schutzhund but i wont be able to bkuz the previous owners didnt have the papers on him. now im facing wheather or not to neuter Red... i really dont want to so i may just practice with him and when the time is right add a second puppy from a reputible breeder.


You can do schutzhund with any dog they do not have to be registered. All you need to do is get a score book from our breed club they also do not have to be neutered if you do not have paperwork.



gamer said:


> This is an intersting topic. I dont agree with bite work and apbts but that said I dont think that if you have no papers you should not do it either. You dont know the stability of the lineage and can be asking for trouble.


Many uneducated people think that (not saying they are stupid but have no knowlegde of the sport). If you knew what Schutzhund was about you would think differently. Our trainer was playing with my dogs right before we did bite work. Siren was curled in his lap kissing his face, then when the sleeve goes on the prey drive turns on. If she misses a blind and goes towards him to bite the sleeve when she is not suppose to he will drop the sleeve and walk away, she looks at him like WTH! put it back on so I can do my job! lol again I wish you would get more educated on the sport before you bash it.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to performanceknls again.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

To compete in Schutzhund you must pass a temperament test or you will not be allowed to compete. Also 95% of trainer out there will not train an unstable dog. Personal protection is different then Schutzhund or ring sport. I do not think APBT's should be doing personal protection they are COMPLETELY different.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Many uneducated people think that (not saying they are stupid but have no knowlegde of the sport). If you knew what Schutzhund was about you would think differently. Our trainer was playing with my dogs right before we did bite work. Siren was curled in his lap kissing his face, then when the sleeve goes on the prey drive turns on. If she misses a blind and goes towards him to bite the sleeve when she is not suppose to he will drop the sleeve and walk away, she looks at him like WTH! put it back on so I can do my job! lol again I wish you would get more educated on the sport before you bash it.


Sorry not bashing. You have to know there are trainers that will train an unstable dog. I dont think SCH is for just anyone. I have watched your videos and your dog is clearly looking at the sleeve to play. I have watched other peoples videos and their dog is eyeing the person. You know who I am talking about lol I really dont know a lot about the sport but you know that :hug:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting that Lisa, by looking at that I see something I'm doing wrong with peggy.


Anyway, back to the OP... What everyone has said is true... how'd you happen to come across our forum?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> You can do schutzhund with any dog they do not have to be registered. All you need to do is get a score book from our breed club they also do not have to be neutered if you do not have paperwork.
> 
> Many uneducated people think that (not saying they are stupid but have no knowlegde of the sport). If you knew what Schutzhund was about you would think differently. Our trainer was playing with my dogs right before we did bite work. Siren was curled in his lap kissing his face, then when the sleeve goes on the prey drive turns on. If she misses a blind and goes towards him to bite the sleeve when she is not suppose to he will drop the sleeve and walk away, she looks at him like WTH! put it back on so I can do my job! lol again I wish you would get more educated on the sport before you bash it.


There is nothing uneducated about my personal preference.
The choice I made is simple. I will play flirt pole and work prey drive but NEVER NEVER will I do any sleeve training .....defense or prey with ANY APBT.
That is MY preference...not a choice made by an ignorant person.
***on a side note...i wouldn't buy a pup from parents that are PP dogs***this is not a slight against any kennels....as I said it is a personal preference.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Also there are trainers that will push a dog too far, into what I think you called the defensive mode? Is that right?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

gamer said:


> Sorry not bashing. You have to know there are trainers that will train an unstable dog. I dont think SCH is for just anyone. I have watched your videos and your dog is clearly looking at the sleeve to play. I have watched other peoples videos and their dog is eyeing the person. You know who I am talking about lol I really dont know a lot about the sport but you know that :hug:


I had a very serious male in Sch and he wanted the person more than the sleeve but he was very much in fight drive most of the time. Siren and Tempest both can go into defense and fight drive buts mostly stay in prey. That may not make sense to you but if you learned more about the sport it would. Even though Kaos was very serious he was not a HA or dangerous dog by any means. I wil have to see if I can find video on him and you will see the difference in him vs my girls.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> To compete in Schutzhund you must pass a temperament test or you will not be allowed to compete. Also 95% of trainer out there will not train an unstable dog. Personal protection is different then Schutzhund or ring sport. I do not think APBT's should be doing personal protection they are COMPLETELY different.
> 
> YouTube - Siren's BH video


That dog is beautifully trained...Good work, mam.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Why take papers to the vet?
> Veterinarians have nothing to do with dog registries.


i stand corrected, im new to registering dogs and i figured the vet is where you would take to get reg.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> You can do schutzhund with any dog they do not have to be registered. All you need to do is get a score book from our breed club they also do not have to be neutered if you do not have paperwork.
> 
> Many uneducated people think that (not saying they are stupid but have no knowlegde of the sport). If you knew what Schutzhund was about you would think differently. Our trainer was playing with my dogs right before we did bite work. Siren was curled in his lap kissing his face, then when the sleeve goes on the prey drive turns on. If she misses a blind and goes towards him to bite the sleeve when she is not suppose to he will drop the sleeve and walk away, she looks at him like WTH! put it back on so I can do my job! lol again I wish you would get more educated on the sport before you bash it.


thanks you for the clearification, im glad that i do not have to get the reg. in order for me to work Red. and on the other hand i was a little worried about APBT doing the bite work, simply bkuz i wasnt sure if he will let go or not. on the plus side im glad that there is a postive experience with APBT doing the sch.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

gamer said:


> Sorry not bashing. You have to know there are trainers that will train an unstable dog. I dont think SCH is for just anyone. I have watched your videos and your dog is clearly looking at the sleeve to play. I have watched other peoples videos and their dog is eyeing the person. You know who I am talking about lol I really dont know a lot about the sport but you know that :hug:


i find it tacky when the dog stares at the sleeve and the judges do to


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

fortyfootelf said:


> thanks you for the clearification, im glad that i do not have to get the reg. in order for me to work Red. and on the other hand i was a little worried about APBT doing the bite work, simply bkuz i wasnt sure if he will let go or not. on the plus side im glad that there is a postive experience with APBT doing the sch.


That is why you have to get with a club and a trainer who knows what they are doing. They will tell you if you dog will be able to do the sport or not.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> That is why you have to get with a club and a trainer who knows what they are doing. They will tell you if you dog will be able to do the sport or not.


ok im looking foward to learning wheather or not he would be good for it. the thing is ive looked around for trainers but there arent many in my area. most of them are further south and since my vehicle is under the weather its hard for me to do that. but i wont give up yet. i really think he has the drive to compete, i have to really work on his attention span too. thats what i think will hold him back the most.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

So does the dog view it as he is going after the sleeve or the person?

Oh and I stand corrected on the video I was watching Lisa let me know I was seeing it wrong.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

i hope its the sleeve rather than the arm, lol. otherwise if he sees an arm i would think that he would attack the arm when its bare as well... that may hurt more than imagined


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

gamer said:


> So does the dog view it as he is going after the sleeve or the person?
> 
> Oh and I stand corrected on the video I was watching Lisa let me know I was seeing it wrong.


depends on the individual dog, i have seen dogs that fixate on the sleeve and see it as a huge tug and other that you cant even slip the sleeve, one bandog comes to mind, she was always dirty and very very dangerous


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

My old man got a bit dirty after he got a kick to the ribs at a seminar one time. He always looked for a weak spot on Bernhard after that  He ended up being a dog he really liked and always tells me when I see him that Kaos should have been a police dog if he could hide him in a GSD skin. Tonight I am going to see if I can find video of him, he was not dangerous to people by any means but a very intense dog.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

wheezie said:


> depends on the individual dog, i have seen dogs that fixate on the sleeve and see it as a huge tug and other that you cant even slip the sleeve, one bandog comes to mind, she was always dirty and very very dangerous


Thanks I am just not understanding it all but will learn i am sure


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Any bloodline that has black can have blue. Hundreds of lines carry Blue. You can not find out your dogs bloodline without lineage papers.


----------



## razor52 (Mar 1, 2010)

i think hummer proves that a apbt can do Schutzhund. hummer is awesome!:clap:


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Stacy, quite frankly, I think your getting some pretty bad info from the street about Pitbulls, your previous post you asked about studing your puppy and now your interested in bloodlines. Just love your pup and be good to him. stop worrying about breeding him and wondering about his bloodline. i am guessing you are very young 16- 21 years old. Are you even taking care of yourself independently, yet alone a litter of puppies in the future? You do not have the knowledge to breed, you do not have the maturity to be a pet owner. Im hoping we can help you with that in the YEARS to come.

You will not gain any monetary benefit or notoriety by breeding, you will only cause pain and suffering to innocent living things. Find a new hobby. I ignored your previous posts and did not speak out because I was hoping you would come along and mature. I see that you, yourself are still a pup. 

Sorry, I just feel that too many people have been too patient with you hoping you would let yourself be educated.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Razor, while i enjoyed watching some of those clips... Hummer is not an American Pit Bull Terrier.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> To compete in Schutzhund you must pass a temperament test or you will not be allowed to compete. Also 95% of trainer out there will not train an unstable dog. Personal protection is different then Schutzhund or ring sport. I do not think APBT's should be doing personal protection they are COMPLETELY different.


im really not interested in the personal protection at all. i just think that its an amazing sport for a dog to get into. ive seen many of videos on the subject, yet ive never been to a show. But the way the Red acts and how he switches his drive so quickly, i think that i may want to at least look into it. if he doesnt make it than oh well, i hope i have better luck next time. in the mean time i can use Red as a training dog, if i do get another puppy that would have better chances and more adequite drive standards.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

razor52 said:


> i think hummer proves that a apbt can do Schutzhund. hummer is awesome!:clap:
> YouTube - APBT "Hummer" Schutzhund Protection Training Sept 13th 2009
> 
> YouTube - Hummer Protection Oct 19th 2008
> ...


Many breeds excel in sports like Schutzhund but like Shana said that is an American Bully doing Sch or possible AMstaff but not an APBT.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> Stacy, quite frankly, I think your getting some pretty bad info from the street about Pitbulls, your previous post you asked about studing your puppy and now your interested in bloodlines. Just love your pup and be good to him. stop worrying about breeding him and wondering about his bloodline. i am guessing you are very young 16- 21 years old. Are you even taking care of yourself independently, yet alone a litter of puppies in the future? You do not have the knowledge to breed, you do not have the maturity to be a pet owner. Im hoping we can help you with that in the YEARS to come.
> 
> You will not gain any monetary benefit or notoriety by breeding, you will only cause pain and suffering to innocent living things. Find a new hobby. I ignored your previous posts and did not speak out because I was hoping you would come along and mature. I see that you, yourself are still a pup.
> 
> Sorry, I just feel that too many people have been too patient with you hoping you would let yourself be educated.


:goodpost::goodpost:

And why is this thread going in two different directions?
Maybe if i read all the posts instead of skimmed through them I'd know,huh.:hammer: lol


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

to be honest that is my fault. i simply mentioned that i wanted to put my dog in sch, but i thought i needed papers, from then on it kept goin. sorry for the change in subject yall.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

fortyfootelf said:


> to be honest that is my fault. i simply mentioned that i wanted to put my dog in sch, but i thought i needed papers, from then on it kept goin. sorry for the change in subject yall.


No problem.I wasn't complaining,I was confused.But I didn't read all the posts so it's my bad.


----------



## razor52 (Mar 1, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Razor, while i enjoyed watching some of those clips... Hummer is not an American Pit Bull Terrier.


please inform me on what you think he is? hes registered as APBT with the ADBA.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Just because he is registered as an APBT does not mean he is. Sorry but he is obviously an American Bully NO true APBT looks like that. But that does not take away from the fact they are doing a good job with him.


----------



## razor52 (Mar 1, 2010)

very true, i misunderstood i was thinking that you said that he didnt have any apbt. hes one of my favorite dogs that i have seen online.


----------

